# ScoutLook Weather APP :)



## dpalmer (Oct 25, 2011)

Hey Guys-

I'm new to the forum but I wanted to take a chance to introduce myself. I really enjoy all types of hunting, although I do love bowhunting trips with my buddies. Do you guys ever organize group hunts on this forum for people that live semi-close?

Now that the weather is changing it starts to affect my hunt, so lately I've been using this app from a weather site my friend told me about- ScoutLook Weather. It's pretty legit.

http://www.scoutlookweather.com/mobileApps.php?

It happens to be very accurate for any of you guys that need something to consult in the field since I'm assuming we're not God and can predict it ourselves, too bad 

Some cool features have also helped me such as the ScentCone and the regional live video broadcasts help for planning purposes. As long as you have an iPhone or Android you can use it. If not, the desktop is the next option.

Anyways I think I'm going to go for a hunt this weekend, who else is planning one?

-Dan


----------

